# A few more that my wife has taken.



## biggdogg (Jul 19, 2016)

These are a few more my wife took when we were in the mountains a few weeks ago. I'm still trying to get her to get on here...


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 19, 2016)

She has a wonderful eye for the shots!  Please encourage her some more - we love to see other folks' work!


----------



## rip18 (Jul 27, 2016)

Agreed!  Nicely done; tell her to feel free to share some more with us!


----------



## pdsniper (Jul 28, 2016)

nice, I love Dragon Fly's


----------



## natureman (Jul 28, 2016)

Nice photos, I also like the dragonfly.


----------



## nrh0011 (Jul 28, 2016)

Great shots!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 28, 2016)

wvdawg said:


> She has a wonderful eye for the shots!  Please encourage her some more - we love to see other folks' work!





rip18 said:


> Agreed!  Nicely done; tell her to feel free to share some more with us!




What these guys said she needs to get on and post more of her FANTASTIC shots


----------

